# [KDE] Bildschirmschoner "Dia-Schau" zeigt keine Bilder an



## Dr Dau (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe den Bildschirmschoner "Dia-Schau" eingerichtet.
Die Bilder werden im Vorschaufenster angezeigt.
Ein klick auf "Testen" zeigt mir die Bilder ebenfalls an.
Allerdings zeigt sich nach der eingestellten Zeit der Bildschirm (wenn der Bildschirmschoner automatisch startet) nur in schwarz.
Es werden also keine Bilder angezeigt.
Um zu testen ob evtl. irgend etwas anderes den Bildschirm auf "schwarz" umschaltet, habe ich auch mit verschiedenen Zeiten für den Bildschirmschoner experimentiert.
Ergebnis: der Bildschirm schaltet immer nach der für den Bildschirmschoner eingestellten Zeit um.
Ganz offensichtlich springt der Bildschirmschoner also an. 

In KPowersave (das System läuft auf einem Notebook) habe ich (vorsorglich in allen "Schema Einstellungen") die Einstellung "Aktiviere spezielle Bildschirmschoner Einstellungen" abgewählt.

Google hat mit





> kde "dia-schau" "keine bilder"


 "stolze" 8 Treffer ergeben. 
1 Treffer such woanders nach "bewegende bilder".
2 Treffer beziehen sich auf irgendein Patch für Ubuntu.
Und 2 Treffer beziehen sich auf Windows. 

Bleiben also noch 3 Treffer übrig..... und auch diese haben mein Problem nicht gelöst. 

Ach ja, die "kslideshow.kssrc" hatte ich auch schon gelöscht.
Diese wurde zwar durch die (erneuten) Einstellungen des Bildschirmschoners neu angelegt, hat aber auch nichts geändert.
Testweise habe ich auch mal ein paar andere Bildschirmschoner (aus verschiedenen Kategrorien) ausprobiert.
Aber auch hier schaltet sich der Bildschirm nur auf schwarz um. 

Wo also könnte das Problem noch stecken?

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
Alles was mit "screensaver" in KPackage als installiert markiert war, habe ich deinstalliert.
Die "kslideshow.kssrc" wieder gelöscht.
KPowersave beendet.
"kscreensaver" neu installiert.
"Dia-Schau" neu eingerichtet und die Einschaltzeit für den Bildschirmschoner mal auf 10 Minuten "hochgedreht".
Ergebnis: genauso wie zuvor. 
[/edit]


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Juni 2009)

Welche KDE-Version?
Welche Distribution?
Welche Sockenfarbe?


----------



## Dr Dau (8. Juni 2009)

Zu 1: KDE 3.5.5
Zu 2: Debian Etch (Kernel 2.6.18-6-amd64)
Zu 3: schwarz 

[edit]
KDE ist natürlich "eingedeutscht".
[/edit]

[edit 2]
Ach ja, ich war natürlich nicht ganz untätig. 
Unter anderem habe ich den XSreenSaver installiert..... und der läuft.
X finde ich aber irgendwie "bäh". 
[/edit 2]

[edit 3]
Zu Debian, noch etwas genauer --> v4.0 r5.
64 Bit ist Dir ja sicherlich aufgefallen. 
[/edit 3]


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Juni 2009)

Funktionieren denn anderen KDE-Screensaver?

Ich hab grad mal den Slideshow-Saver ausprobiert und konnte ihn nutzen. Auf dem PC (Fedora 10 - 64 Bit) wollte er zwar nicht automatisch starten, aber wenn ich die Session gesperrt habe ist er angesprungen. Auf dem Notebook (Fedora 10 - 32 Bit) startete der Schoner auch automatisch.
Hab aber hier auch nicht KDE 3.5.5 (Debian 4 hat eine so alte KDE-Version? Meine Fresse...), sondern KDE 4.2.3.

Hab auch grad keine Debian 4 VM zur Hand um das mal zu testen. Hab aber noch irgendwo eine Installations-CD rumliegen, koennte also morgen durchaus mal eine VM aufsetzen und schauen.


----------



## Dr Dau (8. Juni 2009)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Funktionieren denn anderen KDE-Screensaver?


Wie schon gesagt:





			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Testweise habe ich auch mal ein paar andere Bildschirmschoner (aus verschiedenen Kategrorien) ausprobiert.
> Aber auch hier schaltet sich der Bildschirm nur auf schwarz um.





Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Hab aber hier auch nicht KDE 3.5.5 (Debian 4 hat eine so alte KDE-Version? Meine Fresse...), sondern KDE 4.2.3.


Abgesehen davon dass ich KDE 4.x nicht mag, ist Etch ja nicht die allerneuste Version. 
Und Lenny war, als ich Etch runtergeladen hatte, noch nicht "stable".


Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Hab auch grad keine Debian 4 VM zur Hand um das mal zu testen. Hab aber noch irgendwo eine Installations-CD rumliegen, koennte also morgen durchaus mal eine VM aufsetzen und schauen.


Meinst Du dass das was bringt?
Mir scheint es so als wäre irgendwo im System der Wurm drin.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Juni 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Meinst Du dass das was bringt?
> Mir scheint es so als wäre irgendwo im System der Wurm drin.


So koennte man zumindest eingrenzen ob's an Etch liegt oder an irgendwelchen Misshandlungen die Du Deinem System hast zukommen lassen.


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Juni 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> [edit 2]
> Ach ja, ich war natürlich nicht ganz untätig.
> Unter anderem habe ich den XSreenSaver installiert..... und der läuft.
> X finde ich aber irgendwie "bäh".
> [/edit 2]


Tja, zu früh gefreut. 
Anfangs lief der XScreenSaver (genauer gesagt: GLSlideshow) tadellos.
Die "Vorschau" beendet sich selbst, obwohl dazu eigentlich ein Mausklick notwendig ist.
Ausserdem schaltet sich der Bildschirm, genauso wie zuvor auch schon bei "Dia-Schau" geschehen, einfach nur aus schwarz um wenn der Bildschirmschoner anspringt.

Ich werde mal ein anderes Verzeichnis wählen..... möglicherweise sind ca. 3.500 Bilder ja auch zuviel für den bzw. die Bildschirmschoner.


----------

